# ti senti chiamato in causa?



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Appena arrivi... a mala pena la gente ti saluta, ti intrometti nelle discussioni dando un tuo pensiero e quasi tutti fanno come se non esistessi, apri nuovi argomenti e vieni criticato per questo....... Se ti senti chiamato in causa........ Allora sto parlando di te! 

SENZA OFFESA PER NESSUNO!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

Oddio Veronika con chi ce l'hai?


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Appena arrivi... a mala pena la gente ti saluta, ti intrometti nelle discussioni dando un tuo pensiero e quasi tutti fanno come se non esistessi, apri nuovi argomenti e vieni criticato per questo....... Se ti senti chiamato in causa........ Allora sto parlando di te!
> 
> SENZA OFFESA PER NESSUNO!


con chi ce l'hai?


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Appena arrivi... a mala pena la gente ti saluta, ti intrometti nelle discussioni dando un tuo pensiero e quasi tutti fanno come se non esistessi, apri nuovi argomenti e vieni criticato per questo....... Se ti senti chiamato in causa........ Allora sto parlando di te!
> 
> SENZA OFFESA PER NESSUNO!


è il battesimo !  

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma ca che son bravi ma mica tutti .....


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oddio Veronika con chi ce l'hai?


 nessuno in particolare, pero' notavo che gia' 2 persone hanno deciso di lasciare il forum.... Mi chiedevo come mai


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

One born every minute


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

ma va ...... forse è solo un clone fake che si ripresenta a comando dopo lunga alterazione delle modalità di sc frittura


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> nessuno in particolare, pero' notavo che gia' 2 persone hanno deciso di lasciare il forum.... Mi chiedevo come mai


 
su Babiloni non so che dire.... ma Cabrita mi pare che sia stata mica poco aggressiva. Certo non è stata molto ben accolta però c'è anche modo e modo di inserirsi


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

che palle con questa storia dell'accoglienza!!
io sono stata accolta come un clone (mi ricordo ancora la litigata con deremnatura 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   e me ne sono fregata!
se avete da dire ditelo indipendentemente dalle risposte di alcuni!


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

niente niente in questo forum c'è un numero di fake e cloni altissimo .


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che palle con questa storia dell'accoglienza!!
> io sono stata accolta come un clone (mi ricordo ancora la litigata con deremnatura
> 
> 
> ...


 
mica l'unica .....


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> è il battesimo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A me sembra un controsenso, della serie, diamogli addosso tutti, cosi' si inserira' meglio nel gruppo.... E se non funziona?
Si stanno gia' lamentando che cosi' non va


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che palle con questa storia dell'accoglienza!!
> io sono stata accolta come un clone (mi ricordo ancora la litigata con deremnatura
> 
> 
> ...


 
Secondo me è vero che a volte i nuovi utenti non vengono accolti bene. Si è spesso sospettosi, sarà un clone? sarà un fake? D'altro canto bisogna dire che alcuni utenti proprio te le strappano dalle dita...


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

io mi ricordo che quando sono entrata ho beccato una litigata stratosferica e mi sono proposta come moderatrice  

	
	
		
		
	


	








qualche calcione nel culo forse mi è arrivato


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> A me sembra un controsenso, della serie, diamogli addosso tutti, cosi' si inserira' meglio nel gruppo.... E se non funziona?
> Si stanno gia' lamentando che cosi' non va


Veronika, di chi o cosa parli?

Se vuoi dire qualcosa fai pure ma fallo chiaramente senza mezzi termini... veramente ci fai piu'bella figura!


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

schersavo .... 

ma funziona così ..... o dimostri di aver i contributi oppure muori


una guerra insomma ! 

Piacere di conoscerti Veronika


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veronika, di chi o cosa parli?
> 
> Se vuoi dire qualcosa fai pure ma fallo chiaramente senza mezzi termini... veramente ci fai piu'bella figura!


 
arriva la fanteria !!!!


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Secondo me è vero che a volte i nuovi utenti non vengono accolti bene. Si è spesso sospettosi, sarà un clone? sarà un fake? D'altro canto bisogna dire che alcuni utenti proprio te le strappano dalle dita...


 Io non mi lamento, con me siete stati clementi, pero' anc'io ho notato una sorta di alleanza tra chi e' qui' da piu' tempo, ad esempio io e Verena, abbiamo avuto un piccolo battibecco, niente di che (confermi Vere?) potevamo risolvercela tra noi.... Invece sono intervenuti altri....... cosi' , nel mio caso no, ma per altri magari sale la tensione, ci si sente attaccati e SI PASSA ALLE OFFESE


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> One born every minute


one DIE every minute


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> schersavo ....
> 
> ma funziona così ..... o dimostri di aver i contributi oppure muori
> 
> ...


 anche per me grazie, veramente son qui' da qualche giorno....


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> one DIE every minute


 per una volta che era  ottimista


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veronika, di chi o cosa parli?
> 
> Se vuoi dire qualcosa fai pure ma fallo chiaramente senza mezzi termini... veramente ci fai piu'bella figura!


 Guarda che cosi' mi stai dando ragione!


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> anche per me grazie, veramente son qui' da qualche giorno....


 allora tieni duro che verrai accolta ..... con i guantini, dopo che ti avranno masticato per benino  

	
	
		
		
	


	





lo so che sei qui da qualche giorno ma son timido e guardingo !


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Guarda che cosi' mi stai dando ragione!


 
io davvero non vi capisco.
io sono abituata che se arrivo in casa di qualcuno (l'admin) prima mi faccio un'idea e cerco di ambientarmi, poi dopo, ma molto dopo mi lamento eventualmente che il cipo non sia buono.
qua entrano e dopo 2 post son già tutti a lamentarsi


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Guarda che cosi' mi stai dando ragione!


Ma ragione di cosa?

Spari a vuoto... poi che credo che quello che tu scrivi siano un monte di cazzate te l' ho gia'scritto senza mezzi termini... ma chi sei MK?


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

ma dai su che Veronika è simpatica ..... gli altri non lo so mica son qui tutto il giorno a cazzeggiare IO !


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Guarda che cosi' mi stai dando ragione!


quando si entra in un forum/chat/sito/ecc. di solito bisognerebbe lurkare (*) un po' prima di scrivere, per capire meglio con chi abbiamo a che fare e quindi comportarsi di conseguenza; la risposta di lettrice sembra 'cattiva' ma è solo molto chiara e semplice come di solito è lei, senza cattiveria alcuna (almeno credo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .


(*) http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lurker


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ragione di cosa?
> 
> Spari a vuoto... poi che credo che quello che tu scrivi siano un monte di cazzate te l' ho gia'scritto senza mezzi termini... ma chi sei MK?


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

ma soprattutto il lurker è voyer ?


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ragione di cosa?
> 
> Spari a vuoto... poi che credo che quello che tu scrivi siano un monte di cazzate te l' ho gia'scritto senza mezzi termini... ma chi sei MK?


 guarda che era solo un pensiero, il mio senza riferimento a nessuno, mi fa pensare anche il fatto che si deve associare per forza un pensiero ad una persona . La stessa cosa detta da due persone diverse non e' forse la stessa cosa? Oppure ci sono due pesi e due misure?


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> quando si entra in un forum/chat/sito/ecc. di solito bisognerebbe lurkare (*) un po' prima di scrivere, per capire meglio con chi abbiamo a che fare e quindi comportarsi di conseguenza; la risposta di lettrice sembra 'cattiva' ma è solo molto chiara e semplice come di solito è lei, senza cattiveria alcuna (almeno credo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 allora sbaglio io?


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> allora sbaglio io?


 Claro que si!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika scusa, ma perchè?? come sei stata trattata? non mi pare male!!
se poi ti riferissi  al prenderti allegramente per il culo per la storia delle dediche...a me cadrebbero un pelino i cocomeri!!

io per esempio ti ho ripresa per la risposta a Verena ma con gentilezza dopo di che ti ho risposto altre volte tranquillamente.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Claro que si!


ma che avatar hai?


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2009)

per quanto mi riguarda hai ragione.
da un po' di tempo poi ho questa ridarola imbarazzante ...
sarà rincoglionimento senile


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Claro que si!


lapidiamola


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> allora sbaglio io?


non sbagli, ma magari prima di scazzarti/prendertela/litigare/ecc se conosci meglio l'ambiente e le persone....

inoltre ricorda che esiste il tasto 'ignore' per ignorare un utente e i suoi post, molti lo dovrebbero usare, invece...


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> veronika scusa, ma perchè?? come sei stata trattata? non mi pare male!!
> se poi ti riferissi al prenderti allegramente per il culo per la storia delle dediche...a me cadrebbero un pelino i cocomeri!!
> 
> io per esempio ti ho ripresa per la risposta a Verena ma con gentilezza dopo di che ti ho risposto altre volte tranquillamente.


 Adu, non c'e' l'ho con nessuno, faccio l'avvocato delle cause perse perche' a volte mi pare che chi si lamenta ha un suo perche'


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io non mi lamento, con me siete stati clementi, pero' anc'io ho notato una sorta di alleanza tra chi e' qui' da piu' tempo, ad esempio io e Verena, abbiamo avuto un piccolo battibecco, niente di che (confermi Vere?) potevamo risolvercela tra noi.... Invece sono intervenuti altri....... cosi' , nel mio caso no, ma per altri magari sale la tensione, ci si sente attaccati e SI PASSA ALLE OFFESE


 
il fatto è che, secondo me, se un utente ne offende un altro (vedi Cabrita con la storia del "dovresti prendere + bigoli") poi viene spontaneo difendere chi è stato offeso e da lì non se ne viene + fuori


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

*almeno datevi dei turni*



veronika ha detto:


> Adu, non c'e' l'ho con nessuno, *faccio l'avvocato delle cause perse *perche' a volte mi pare che chi si lamenta ha un suo perche'


un altro??














oh my god!!
non ce la faccio..


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lapidiamola


 lo sto facendo da sola, vi risparmio il disturbo.

Comunque seriamente Brugolina senza parlare di noi e di questo forum, io la considero un' ingiustizia


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> guarda che era solo un pensiero, il mio senza riferimento a nessuno, mi fa pensare anche il fatto che si deve associare per forza un pensiero ad una persona . La stessa cosa detta da due persone diverse non e' forse la stessa cosa? Oppure ci sono due pesi e due misure?


C'e'modo e modo di esprime un pensiero... se apri un thread accusando l'aria fritta di sentirsi chiamata in causa e rispondere a non si sa cosa e chi, qualche dubbio sulla tua "autenticita'" verrebbe anche a Padre Pio...

Questo thread l' avrebbe potuto aprire chiunque, a chiunque avrei risposto le stesse cose... quindi non capisco attraverso quale ragionamento arrivi a due pesi e due misure...


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un altro??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 prima che io vada avanti..... del primo cosa ne avete fatto?


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> lo sto facendo da sola, vi risparmio il disturbo.
> 
> Comunque seriamente Brugolina senza parlare di noi e di questo forum, io la considero un' ingiustizia


 
ma che cosa?? spiegami qual'è l'ingiustizia


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che avatar hai?


Un motociclista tamarro... voglio far invaghire Minerva!


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un motociclista tamarro... voglio far invaghire Minerva!


 
vieni in privè a slinguazzare un pò?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> prima che io vada avanti..... del primo cosa ne avete fatto?


hai presente l'astice congelato che devo mettere nella pasta?


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vieni in privè a slinguazzare un pò?


 Facciamolo qui davanti a tutti...


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Appena arrivi... a mala pena la gente ti saluta, ti intrometti nelle discussioni dando un tuo pensiero e quasi tutti fanno come se non esistessi, apri nuovi argomenti e vieni criticato per questo....... Se ti senti chiamato in causa........ Allora sto parlando di te!
> 
> SENZA OFFESA PER NESSUNO!


Che cosa volevi? Una dedica pure tu?


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

Posso dirvi sinceramente che non ci sto capendo una mazza ?


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vieni in privè a slinguazzare un pò?


bel popò di puttanino


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> bel popò di puttanino


è l'ormone di angelo che ho trovato nel tuo giardino


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è l'ormone di angelo che ho trovato nel tuo giardino


quel maledetto mi è sfuggito


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

sono una voce fuori dal coro, raccolgo le mie ferite ... e lascio perdere


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> sono una voce fuori dal coro, raccolgo le mie ferite ... e lascio perdere


veronika me lo fai un riassunto ?


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io non mi lamento, con me siete stati clementi, pero' anc'io ho notato una sorta di alleanza tra chi e' qui' da piu' tempo, ad esempio io e Verena, abbiamo avuto un piccolo battibecco, niente di che (confermi Vere?) potevamo risolvercela tra noi.... Invece sono intervenuti altri....... cosi' , nel mio caso no, ma per altri magari sale la tensione, ci si sente attaccati e SI PASSA ALLE OFFESE


 
ma guarda, io tratto tutti uguale, tant'è che ti ho subito quotata quando hai detto cose che condividevo. Ma sono da sempre fautrice di un certo nonnismo ai danni dei neo arrivati, perché così evitano (ed evitiamo) di raccontarsela....!


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> veronika me lo fai un riassunto ?


Ciao Sperella  leggi il primo post


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che palle con questa storia dell'accoglienza!!
> io sono stata accolta come un clone (mi ricordo ancora la litigata con deremnatura
> 
> 
> ...



come dimenticare le mie di litigate, con persa, per la sua convinzione che fossi un clone?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> *sono una voce fuori dal coro,* raccolgo le mie ferite ... e lascio perdere


La classica incopresa!

Non fare la drammatica... mi pare tu sia stata accolta piuttosto bene e al contrario ti sia scaldata con qualche utente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> sono una voce fuori dal coro, raccolgo le mie ferite ... e lascio perdere


vabbè se sei tati basta che lo dici subito


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come dimenticare le mie di litigate, con persa, per la sua convinzione che fossi un clone?


Perche'non sei un clone?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quel maledetto mi è sfuggito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche'non sei un clone?


ma è necessario sputtanarmi davanti a tutti?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Posso dirvi sinceramente che non ci sto capendo una mazza ?



neanche io a parte che tat... ehm, veronika ha aperto un tred dedicato a zyp senza dirglielo chiaramente


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> neanche io a parte che tat... ehm, veronika ha aperto un tred dedicato a zyp senza dirglielo chiaramente


 
sono sempre indietro come le palle dei cani.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mica avevo capito


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> neanche io a parte che tat... ehm, veronika ha aperto un tred dedicato a zyp senza dirglielo chiaramente


ah  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   grazie per l'illuminazione piricocca


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma guarda, io tratto tutti uguale, tant'è che ti ho subito quotata quando hai detto cose che condividevo. Ma sono da sempre fautrice di un certo nonnismo ai danni dei neo arrivati, perché così evitano (ed evitiamo) di raccontarsela....!


Vorrei che fosse chiaro che non c'e' l'ho con nessuno mi piace e condivido spesso quello che scrivi ( tranne quando dici che il mio non e' un matrimonio, ma questo non mi piace sentirlo dire da nessuno) . Oggi ho letto un po' di 3d e salta fuori spesso questo malessere di chi appena arrivato fa fatica ad ingranare, vale anche nella vita reale, dove magari cambi citta' per lavoro o altro e ci vogliono anni prima di entrare a far parte di un "gruppo" .... In generale, dico troppi pregiudizi ! Sopravvive solo chi e' forte ma spesso chi e' moralmente forte non ha bisogno di sentirsi "accettato". Certo ogniuno di noi ha la sua storia, ma forse , dico io, chi inciampa in questo forum si sente solo al mondo, chi andrebbe mai a raccontare le sue sofferenze a gente che non conosci? Chi si sente solo si sente non capito, mal valutato, discriminato. Non costa niente regalare una parola a chi sentendosela dire vive la sua giornata con piu' ottimismo, o con l'illusione di non dover affrontare da solo il proprio tormento. Io la penso cosi', mi piace stare con voi, credevo di trovare risposte ma e' chiaro che nessuno puo' darle, pero' essere ascoltati voi non ne avete idea... o forse si... aiuta, aiuta tanto .


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono sempre indietro* come le palle dei cani*....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



di nulla pistocchedda


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> neanche io a parte che* tat...* ehm, veronika ha aperto un tred dedicato a zyp senza dirglielo chiaramente


 
ma dai???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai???


probabilmente sbaglio. ma dallo stile me la ricorda


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono sempre indietro come le palle dei cani....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma va!!!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

A me non sembra ci sia poi tutto sto maltrattamento, Veronika...!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> neanche io a parte che tat... ehm, veronika ha aperto un tred dedicato a zyp senza dirglielo chiaramente





































ok lo ammetto..sono il clone di mk


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

superba l'angelo !


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Vorrei che fosse chiaro che non c'e' l'ho con nessuno mi piace e condivido spesso quello che scrivi ( tranne quando dici che il mio non e' un matrimonio, ma questo non mi piace sentirlo dire da nessuno) . Oggi ho letto un po' di 3d e salta fuori spesso questo malessere di chi appena arrivato fa fatica ad ingranare, vale anche nella vita reale, dove magari cambi citta' per lavoro o altro e ci vogliono anni prima di entrare a far parte di un "gruppo" .... In generale, dico troppi pregiudizi ! Sopravvive solo chi e' forte ma spesso chi e' moralmente forte non ha bisogno di sentirsi "accettato". Certo ogniuno di noi ha la sua storia, ma forse , dico io, chi inciampa in questo forum si sente solo al mondo, chi andrebbe mai a raccontare le sue sofferenze a gente che non conosci? Chi si sente solo si sente non capito, mal valutato, discriminato. Non costa niente regalare una parola a chi sentendosela dire vive la sua giornata con piu' ottimismo, o con l'illusione di non dover affrontare da solo il proprio tormento. Io la penso cosi', mi piace stare con voi, credevo di trovare risposte ma e' chiaro che nessuno puo' darle, pero' essere ascoltati voi non ne avete idea... o forse si... aiuta, aiuta tanto .


quando sono entrata ero in un periodo osceno

ho ricevuto post che mi sono spiaciuti
altri che mi hanno dato dolore perchè sapevo che il contenuto poteva essere la verità
ma se volevo un forum di traditi che si consolano (o se fossi dall'altra parte, di traditori che si raccontano quanto hanno fatto bene e quanto sono fighi) non mi iscrivevo qui
poi mi hanno detto che forse ero un clone (me n'è fregato il giusto, cioè poco)
e ci sono utenti con cui non ci siamo scambiati manco un emoticon
(non è semplicemente capitato)

chi entra in una comunità, virtuale o reale, deve mettere in conto che:
- non piacerà a tutti (e non tutti piaceranno a lui)
- non interesserà a tutti (e non tutti interesseranno a lui)
- chi un giorno è disponibile non è detto che lo debba essere per tutti indistintamente e 24 ore al giorno

se poi i "contro" diventano maggiori dei "pro" si cambia compagnia

peraltro anche in questo caso, basta smettere di scrivere, non è necessario sbattere la porta

la richiesta a gran voce di cancellazione mi pare un'infantile manifestazione di vittimismo

e in altri casi, come quello di cabrita, parte di una precisa strategia di rottura e zizzania

ciò posto è ben chiaro che ciascuno risponde sulla base del suo vissuto, della sua sensibilità e di come interpreta ciò che viene scritto


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando sono entrata ero in un periodo osceno
> 
> ho ricevuto post che mi sono spiaciuti
> altri che mi hanno dato dolore perchè sapevo che il contenuto poteva essere la verità
> ...


a parte il nick cazzuto a me tu garbi molto


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

anche tu

(ma non omaggio, se no succede un altro casino)


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Adu, non c'e' l'ho con nessuno, faccio l'avvocato delle cause perse perche' a volte mi pare che chi si lamenta ha un suo perche'


ma porca miseria....ma se una persona entra in un forum dove si parla di tradimenti e quindi di emozioni/sofferenze/vicissitudini (e non dell'allegra cucina di suor germana) che quindi smuovono sensibilità (derivanti da vissuti o anche da proprie convinzioni personali) e postandfdo una storia dove magari arriva un traditore/trice che si pone come lo scopatore/trice del secolo che cosa dovrebbe fare una persona mediamente "sensibile"? le opzioni sono diverse e potrei sicuramente tralasciarne alcune:
mandare direttamente a cagare 
assumere un atteggiamento aggressivo
assumere un atteggiamento critico ma non aggressivo
assumere un atteggiamento passivo
tutto a seconda, appunto, della propria personalità.
Io non ho ancora visto un topic di qualcuno nuovo che si sia mostrato, arrivando in questa comunità, equilibrato, educato, non arrogante, in definitiva ponendosi in modo "tranquillo" che sia stato trattato a pesci in faccia al primo post.
Quindi la mia domanda é:"di che parli?"


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> sono una voce fuori dal coro, raccolgo le mie ferite ... e lascio perdere


 omadonninasatissimadell'incoronatadellostrapiombodelgargano...un'altra vittima...non ce la si può fare...ma argomentare chiaramente non è possibile?


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando sono entrata ero in un periodo osceno
> 
> ho ricevuto post che mi sono spiaciuti
> altri che mi hanno dato dolore perchè sapevo che il contenuto poteva essere la verità
> ...


 forse perchè sei inteligente e sai distinguere?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> forse perchè sei inteligente e sai distinguere?


 
forse semplicemente perchè non credo di essere il centro dell'universo


(ma ti ringrazio, d'altronde forse lo sono ma in incognito,
e poi sapessi che gnocca  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> forse semplicemente perchè non credo di essere il centro dell'universo
> 
> 
> (ma ti ringrazio, d'altronde forse lo sono ma in incognito,
> ...


prego, almeno così sembri di essere da questa risposta
beh, se sei gnocca poco importa...siamo in un forum


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> prego, almeno così sembri di essere da questa risposta
> beh, se sei gnocca poco importa...siamo in un forum


(infatti mentivo in tutta la parentesi)







(tranne il ringraziamento)


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> (infatti mentivo in tutta la parentesi)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a che pro?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

che fate?
gli inciuci?


scusate ma mi garba rimirarmi il michelino!


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che fate?
> gli inciuci?
> 
> 
> scusate ma mi garba rimirarmi il michelino!


tra il gatto e il michelino non so quale è peggio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















e poi se faccio gli inciuci lo dico a te? aspetta che mi molli e che la sputtani sul forum per saperlo!


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> a che pro?


mi andava di dire una cazzata per ridere

poi si sa:

giovedì gnocca
e
sabato trippa
















senti non fare il serioso
ho svaccato solo una parentesi e manco tutta


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi andava di dire una cazzata per ridere
> 
> poi si sa:
> 
> ...


come ti permetti di darmi del serioso? torniamo al pirla, per favore e poca confidenza!


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *che fate?*
> *gli inciuci?*
> 
> 
> scusate ma mi garba rimirarmi il michelino!





brancoleone ha detto:


> tra il gatto e il michelino non so quale è peggio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ma se io tempo fa ho chiesto a Brugola di sposarmi
le ho anche detto che avremmo trovato il modo di risolvere il problema del bigolo

lei non mi si è incu..ta di pezza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e nessuno l'ha manco notato 

	
	
		
		
	


	











  quasi quasi mi cancello


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se io tempo fa ho chiesto a Brugola di sposarmi
> le ho anche detto che avremmo trovato il modo di risolvere il problema del bigolo
> 
> lei non mi si è incu..ta di pezza
> ...


'azzo hai quotato due post insieme...stappiamo una bottiglia di crystal?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> 'azzo hai quotato due post insieme...stappiamo una bottiglia di crystal?


 
sei una vera pirla d'uomo
ma non segui i miei progressi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma siccome sono una vera pirla di donna, ti perdono


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei una vera pirla d'uomo
> ma non segui i miei progressi
> 
> 
> ...


 non quotavi perchè non sapevi come si facee...ma va là che sono pirla ma mica fino a questo punto...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

cancellatevi tutti e due e che non se ne parli più


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

ma dai!  il quote singolo lo facevo da un pezzo

l'ho pure insegnato a dolorante che non mi ha detto manco bah  (mi cancello?)

il multiquote me lo hanno spiegato un mesetto fa


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cancellatevi tutti e due e che non se ne parli più


 














non fare il pan di spagna da branco


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non fare il pan di spagna da branco


guarda che non siamo mica così in confidenza


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

racchie...preparatevi che vi vengo a prendere che MI portate fuori a bere...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> racchie...preparatevi che vi vengo a prendere che MI portate fuori a bere...


alla  frase Vi vengo a prendere..
DEFEZIONE TOTALE


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> alla frase Vi vengo a prendere..
> DEFEZIONE TOTALE


 preferisci mi venite a prendere che VI porto fuori a bere?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

*regarding your painting*

eva è veramente affranta...
e guardando il pipino di adamo direi che è largamente giustificata


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eva è veramente affranta...
> e guardando il pipino di adamo direi che è largamente giustificata


 beh, devo dire che sempre meglio dello zombie che ti sei messa...brrrrrrr


----------



## Old veronika (10 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> omadonninasatissimadell'incoronatadellostrapiombodelgargano...un'altra vittima...non ce la si può fare...ma argomentare chiaramente non è possibile?


 io proporrei di cambiare il tou nick da BRANCOLEONE a 

                              BRANCOLINELBUIO!!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> io proporrei di cambiare il tou nick da BRANCOLEONE a
> 
> BRANCOLINELBUIO!!!!


hai proprio ragione, brancolinelbuio....accenditi un falò....


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2009)

*Veronika*

Veronika secondo me hai una parte di ragione.....se entri in questo forum con moderazioni e morigeratezza...difficilmente avrai questioni....se entri aggressivo è importante con chi scazzi....!!Se vai sulle balle alla persona sbagliate è assai probabili che senza sapere il perchè ti ritrovi duo o tre utenti a morderti il sedere.........


----------

